# Mountains & Mud 5 (DVD) is out!!!!!!!



## Polaris425

Get it!

www.TahoeFilms.com


----------



## Offroadin89

looks like a awesome vid!!!! :rockn: im orderin one soon. Watch the video a 2:45. It is crazy, id be scared!!


----------



## lilbigtonka

best part of all these movies is the songs including this one that song kicks ace


----------



## Offroadin89

alot can ams..whats up with that??? Wheres the brutes??


----------



## Polaris425

Offroadin89 said:


> alot can ams..whats up with that??? Wheres the brutes??


They get their riders for that segment from HL races. Most of the big guys racing are running Can-Am's.... They just dont know any better. They go with what they see at the races. And, as always, it's about who has the most $$$. There were brutes in #3. Matter of fact, Scott Smith himself was riding a brute in #3.


----------



## MUDDIE49

Sweet.......:rockn:


----------

